# toiul nopţii



## Dminor

What does "toiul nopţii" mean?


----------



## jazyk

The middle of the night.


----------



## Dminor

Thanks! Is that the real middle of the night (midnight), or metaphorically: somewhere deep in the night?


----------



## jazyk

I would say metaphorically.


----------



## Dminor

Alright. Thanks again.


----------

